# MTV Videos downloaden?



## push@max (22. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Videos von MTV zu downloaden? Der Downloaderhelper für FireFox springt nicht auf die Videos an.

thx


----------



## kays (22. Dezember 2008)

hab ich auch schon probiert, keine Chance da kommst du nicht ran. jedenfalls nicht über den einfachen weg


----------



## push@max (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab in der Zwischenzeit auch schon eine Reihe von Tools ausprobiert, allerdings auch ohne Erfolg.


----------



## lemur (6. November 2009)

Ist das nicht illegal


----------



## Der Maniac (7. November 2009)

habt ihr das schonmal mit dem "Clipfinder HD" von Ashampoo probiert? Da müsste man die Seite mit einbinden können und dann die Videos laden, sollte funktionieren...


----------



## djsanny22 (8. November 2009)

HI 

Ich habe mit diesem Programm schon alles bekommen Hoppel-Soft Software für Jedermann 
versuch es mal,


----------

